# Anyone camp Canaveral National Seashore?



## greghugo (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes I have camped there. You are able to rent small islands for less then 20 dollars a night. All sites are primitive no bathrooms, electric, or water. Then only thing is paying, its at the visitor center near the beach, south of new Smyrna. They will let you select the island you want. I suggest reserving early during peak times. They can go fast some times. I thought it was a fun place to camp.


----------

